# cant put on weight?



## boyd1 (Sep 12, 2010)

i have been wanting to build up for a while, but i cant even seem to gain weight, i am 5 foot 6, i am a slim build and even though i can eat a mountain of rubbish, i dont seem able to put any weight on?

Can anyone advise me on good diets or supplements which could help with weight gain and muscle building?

is nap50 the best to start with? if so how many a day? as i will be taking protein shakes alongside.

Thanks


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)




----------



## Winston1436114700 (May 1, 2010)

Noooooooo naps :thumbup1: , what weight are you at mate? You dont sound like your ready for steroids just yet.

Post up your diet for an average day and we will try to help you, also post up your weekly routine.

How long have you been training?


----------



## boyd1 (Sep 12, 2010)

to be honest as of yet i dont have a proper routine, i am just under 9stone, i tried to gain weight before but gave up, it was other steroids, not injections, my diet is pretty rubbish, i have alot of carbs but i find it hard to eat breakfast and i dont like fish, eggs, and also i eat alot of rubbish, sweet things and chocolate mainly. i am joining a gym monday but i feel awkward because of the size of me.


----------



## Winston1436114700 (May 1, 2010)

Why did go on steroids if you wernt a member at a gym? Best routine i would advise is a push pull legs routine which is based around compound movements and perfect for a begginner like your self its nice and simple. Not the end of the world if you dont like fish or eggs youve still got plenty of choice beef chicken turkey list goes on but you have to cut the sweets and crap out, if you cant hack breakfast have a protein shake its better than nothing and goes down easy enough. Dont worry about what people think at the gym theres people of all different shapes and sizes there.

Out of curiosity how old are you mate?


----------



## Vibrance (Aug 28, 2009)

Same as me buddy check out my thread a heap of useful advice,


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

boyd1 said:


> i have been wanting to build up for a while, but i cant even seem to gain weight, i am 5 foot 6, i am a slim build and even though i can eat a mountain of rubbish, i dont seem able to put any weight on?
> 
> Can anyone advise me on good diets or supplements which could help with weight gain and muscle building?
> 
> ...


Remember you are what you eat.........if you eat rubbish you will look like rubbish.

Eat everthing you can see in a butchers shop for a couple of years ( you seen a butchers dog!!!)along with hard training. Train for 5 years without roids so that you can get the best out of natural gains then hit the roids.

Also, roids are not magic...if diet, rest and training are not all lup to scratch they do Fvck all , you have to do the work as well.

By the way thats me in my Avi .I also ate the butcher


----------

